# Ready to jump in



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Jump in........ The waters great!

Welcome, it does not get any better than
this forum. The folks here are always so
helpful.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I wish you the best...and yes, you've come to the right place for help and advice. Just bee careful because beekeeping can be addictive.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sometimes you need a little fate....or luck. Glad you're on board!


----------

